# How many crickets per box?



## sadie1984 (Sep 1, 2008)

hi, does anyone have any idea how many crickets are in a standard tub, i want to know if my shop is ripping me off, thanks


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

well its difficult as there are different size boxes. A shop local to me gives excellent deals on live food on a couple of set days a week, yet if you go the other days they're not so good

Im sure they use them to feed there animals and then sell them on... But them ive tried 2 online places so far and i gotta say im not impressed, if you get the food on the right day from my local its seems far better value. 

Im now breeding locusts,waxworms and mealies cos im sick of being ripped off or let down. 

if you want to compare your deal, you'll need to say what size and how much you paid as well as how many.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

from my local shop if i buy standard sized crickets( i assume by that you don't mean adult right? Like half size?) i probably get around 50-60 and it costs £2. Not really sure though since the last batch i got were adults and i got quite a lot that time, i generally look in the boxes as it seems to vary quite a bit.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I get about 50-60 mediums for £2.50 from the local rep shop, i know i can get them cheaper online but not really bothered as i dont buy that many atm


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

i get a bulk bag of 120 for 4.00


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> i get a bulk bag of 120 for 4.00


 
what size as on ebay you can get 500 for 8.00 plus 2.00 p and p so 10.00 for 500


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

I got 3 tubs of small hoppers for £5.50 from my local and I got about 12 live ones all together. They were the best boxes in too.  I'm going to start looking online at the subscription from Livefoodsbypost.co.uk


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> what size as on ebay you can get 500 for 8.00 plus 2.00 p and p so 10.00 for 500


I got 600 for £7.something...from www.888reptiles.com


----------



## cupidslove (Jul 13, 2008)

try breeding your own crixs they are easy to breed


----------



## Silverlight Ball Python (Aug 30, 2008)

If you let me know what live foods you are after or you can look on the classifides for our post on live foods, i will see what i can do for you all.


----------



## sadie1984 (Sep 1, 2008)

so it looks like its around 50 or 60 for £2 that seems right enough, thanks!


----------



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

sadie1984 said:


> hi, does anyone have any idea how many crickets are in a standard tub, i want to know if my shop is ripping me off, thanks


You should get approx. 100 crickets per tub.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

you should get roughly 100 in a box of standard crickets.
cheers rick :bash:


----------



## sadie1984 (Sep 1, 2008)

hi, but what about the different sizes, do you get less big ones and more small ones, what size do you get 100 of? i paid £9 for 200 the other day and theres no where near 100 in a £2 box


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tubs of crickets

Micros = 500
Small = 250
Medium = 125
Standard = 100
Large = 50
Adult/XL = 25


----------



## sadie1984 (Sep 1, 2008)

Shayler said:


> Tubs of crickets
> 
> Micros = 500
> Small = 250
> ...


Thanks! still seems a lil on the high side tho


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

You can get a bag of 1000 medium blacks from livefoods direct for about £12. The brown banded are cheaper at around £8.


----------

